# my engine melting the spark plugs 2E engine



## a1aa1992 (Apr 20, 2013)

my engine is 2000cc 2E 8 valve 115hp i have knocking at 4th gear at high rpm i don't know why but it work's after changing the spark plugs from single electrode platnuim to multi electrode copper in the first run at 4th gear at high rpm knock but this time the engine melting the spark plugs i wanna know why i have knocking at 4th gear only at high rpm only and why the engine dont melt the single electrode platnium and melt the multi electrode copper 

http://www10.0zz0.com/2014/05/02/21/230139235.jpg
http://www10.0zz0.com/2014/05/02/21/775243229.jpg


----------



## Camotes (Apr 29, 2014)

Have you tried using the OEM plug? Bosch: WR7LTC+


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

Camotes said:


> Have you tried using the OEM plug? Bosch: WR7LTC+


He is running an OEM plug (VW Part # 101 000 036 AA)

http://www.ngk.com.......spark-plug-analysis

5 : Firing End - Broken ceramics, melted electrodes, deposits
Broken Ceramics Melted Electrodes Deposits
Broken Ceramics Melted Electrodes Deposits

When the firing end of the plug has overheated, the ceramics may break or the electrodes may melt.
Under usual engine condition, the plug does not overheat. Note, however, that it gets extremely hot in the case of abnormal combustion (ex. high - speed knocking, pre - ignition).

When the A - F setting is lean due to a faulty fuel system, the combustion temperature may rise, resulting in abnormal combustion. The engines cooling system may be faulty. When the spark timing is too early, the combustion temperature may rise, resulting in abnormal combustion. When deposits (generating from combustion) are accumulated in the combustion chamber, the combustion temperature may rise, resulting in abnormal combustion.

When deposits have accumulated on the firing end of the plug, deposits may overheat, causing abnormal combustion. Especially in a two - cycle engine, oil gets burned and remains in the combustion chamber as deposits, accumulating on the plug as well. It is necessary to remove these deposits periodically.

In engines that consume larger amounts of oil, oil may enter the combustion chamber. It is necessary to check the amount of deposits during inspection of the plug. Burning of oil can also be detected by visible white exhaust gas emitted from the tail pipe.


----------

